# Cathodic Protection Survey Procedures, Second Edition



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (10 يونيو 2015)

[h=1]Cathodic Protection Survey Procedures, Second Edition[/h]

​

Revised and Expanded Second Edition Provides a detailed step by step procedure for onshore cathodic protection tests including: • Rectifier inspections and troubleshooting • Structure-to-electrolyte (pipe-to-soil) potential measurements • Direct current measurement • Diagnostic testing (troubleshooting cathodic protection systems) • Adjustive surveys • Commissioning of cathodic protection systems • Close interval potential surveys • DC stray current testing • Electrical isolation tests • Road casing isolation testing • AC hazardous voltages on pipelines • Soil resistivity measurements Each of these test procedures were prepared as modules that can be used independent of each other.


*Download*
*HERE*​


----------

